
Language-oriented software engineering: a book review of Clean Architecture - haskellandchill
http://parametri.city/blog/2018-12-23-language-oriented-software-engineering/index.html
======
fdsak
> There are some good ideas on architecture, but they are presented with too
> much fluff and imprecision

Would you like to highlight some of those?

~~~
haskellandchill
It boils down to DSLs with interpreters, using underlying primitive actions in
a command pattern. The interpreter allows for optimizations. Using the idea
repeatedly allows for the formation of boundaries, key ideas is to treat a
framework as a bundle of commands and write an interpreter for that. Not many
good resources in my opinion; I'm not fully sold on the free monad or tagless
final stuff, mainly because I find it hard to read despite a good amount of
study.

